# دائرة تشغيل سي دي روم خارج الكمبيوتر في المنزل أو السيارة



## Omar Mekkawy (22 يوليو 2010)

*:56:السلام عليكم:56: *​​​​​​​​​*وصف الدائرة الالكترونية :</u>*
دائرة تشغيل cd خارج الكومبيوتر فى المنزل أو في السيارة .. ويتم توصيل مخرج الصوت مع سماعات أو مكبر صوت​​​يمكن استخدام دايود نوع 1n4001 في هذه الدائرة​​​​​​صورة الدائرة بالملفات المرفقة​​​​​​اي أسئلة سأرد عليها إن شاء الله​​​اذا أردتم أي دائرة اخبروني عن طريق أي مشاركة و سأجدها لكم إن شاء الله 
​​​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## قسامي مقدسي (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الدارة 

اسئلتي :

* mains يتم توصيلها بمصدر جهد 220 فولت او غير ذلك ؟
* B الموجود في CD ROM هي نفسها ground في الدارة ؟
* اين يتم توصيل السماعات ؟

هذا ما لدي الان اذا خطرت لي اسئلة اخرى فلي عودة


----------



## التنين الماسي (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذة الفكرة


----------



## howkman (25 يناير 2011)

فكرة حلوه 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saad_srs (26 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

قسامي مقدسي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الدارة
> 
> اسئلتي :
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك 
أما بالنسبة لأسئلتك 
1-يتم توصيل الدائرة على طرنز كما موضح بالصورة 
لدي مخطط الدائرة لكي تعمل على السيارة 
2-نعم 
3- يتم توصيل السماعات في منفذ الصوت الأمامي بالسي دي روم​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

التنين الماسي قال:


> مشكور اخي على هذة الفكرة



شكراً أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك 
شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

howkman قال:


> فكرة حلوه
> شكرا جزيلا


شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

saad_srs قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررر


 
شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## كاردينيا82 (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

كاردينيا82 قال:


> شكرا وجزاك الله خيرالجزاء


 
شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## قسامي مقدسي (27 يناير 2011)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكراً لك
> أما بالنسبة لأسئلتك
> 1-يتم توصيل الدائرة على طرنز كما موضح بالصورة
> ...


 
اخي الله يجزيك الخير تحملني قليلا 
اذا منفذ الصوت الامامي غير موجود هل يمكن اضافة السماعات عن طريق المنافذ الخلفية
كما في الصورة التالية " يعني عن طريق digital aud او analog aud "


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

قسامي مقدسي قال:


> اخي الله يجزيك الخير تحملني قليلا
> اذا منفذ الصوت الامامي غير موجود هل يمكن اضافة السماعات عن طريق المنافذ الخلفية
> كما في الصورة التالية " يعني عن طريق digital aud او analog aud "


 نعم يمكن عمل ذلك عن طريق digital aud او analog aud
و لكن يجب إستخدام اكوليزر لأن الإشارة الخارجة من هذه المنافذ ضعيفة فيعمل على تقويتها 
و لكن إذا لم تستخدم اكوليزر من الممكن ان يتعرض السي دي روم للتلف


----------



## قسامي مقدسي (27 يناير 2011)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> نعم يمكن عمل ذلك عن طريق digital aud او analog aud
> و لكن يجب إستخدام اكوليزر لأن الإشارة الخارجة من هذه المنافذ ضعيفة فيعمل على تقويتها
> و لكن إذا لم تستخدم اكوليزر من الممكن ان يتعرض السي دي روم للتلف


 

اذا في مجال تزودني برابط يشرح عن الاكوليزر وكيفية وصله
واعذرني على ازعاجك بكثرة الاسئلة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

قسامي مقدسي قال:


> اذا في مجال تزودني برابط يشرح عن الاكوليزر وكيفية وصله
> 
> 
> واعذرني على ازعاجك بكثرة الاسئلة​



السلام عليكم 
يوصل الاكوليزر في analog aud
كما بالصورة السابقة 
الطرفان بالمنتصف أرضي 
و r للسماعة اليمنى , L للسماعة اليسرى​


----------



## قسامي مقدسي (27 يناير 2011)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يوصل الاكوليزر في analog aud
> كما بالصورة السابقة
> الطرفان بالمنتصف أرضي
> ...


 
اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

قسامي مقدسي قال:


> اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر



العفو 
هذا واجبي​


----------



## ادور (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## Maher788 (1 فبراير 2011)

فكرة جميلة ورائعة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 فبراير 2011)

ادور قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم



أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 فبراير 2011)

maher788 قال:


> فكرة جميلة ورائعة


 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

* شكرا علي مجهودك*


----------



## عالم التقني (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 فبراير 2011)

ahmed2samir قال:


> * شكرا علي مجهودك*



أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 فبراير 2011)

راية الحماس قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم



أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## dnna4000 (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اجي الكريم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 فبراير 2011)

dnna4000 قال:


> شكرا اجي الكريم




أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## sherifradwan (14 فبراير 2011)

العلم هو طريقنا للنهوض بمصرنا الغاليه


----------



## sherifradwan (14 فبراير 2011)

الحياه بدون حب لبلدنا تكون سراب


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

sherifradwan قال:


> العلم هو طريقنا للنهوض بمصرنا الغاليه



نعم 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

sherifradwan قال:


> الحياه بدون حب لبلدنا تكون سراب



أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## اسماعيلوا (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## بوعبد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور 
جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور​


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرزاق القبالي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور​


----------



## othmane harmali (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## shrp2006 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جاذك الله خير


----------



## yuoosef$ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا إخواني الكرام 
وآسف على تأخري بالرد " نظراً للدراسة " 
تحياتي لكم جميعاً


----------

